# Trying to find Concorde Owners Dennis and Carol



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi
Strange listing but I am trying to get in touch with fellow Concorde owners Dennis and Carol. I don't know a surname!
If you are the above or know of them please could you pm me
Many thanks
Sally


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

Glad you are well, have been following you travels and racing on cb. We're on our way to the factory rally. Will let you know if we find out anything and the latest gossip!

Will catch up sometime. 

J & A


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

You have a pm!


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

I hope you have a pm but not 100% sure it hasn't disappeared.


----------



## 79144will (Sep 8, 2010)

Burneyinn said:


> Glad you are well, have been following you travels and racing on cb. We're on our way to the factory rally. Will let you know if we find out anything and the latest gossip!
> 
> Will catch up sometime.
> 
> J & A


To Burneyinn, my name is Bill perry ,we have a problem getting a hinge for the over head locker it`s a spring loaded one ,we have seen them on the concord but as you need the chassis no, to get them,we cannot, as we have a Carthago, and they don`t do quality hinges any more,if you could get me two as you are at the factory I should be very greatfull,we would of course pay you if you tell us the cost ,regards Bill perry, aka 79144 will ,on this site ( hope you don`t mind ,) the one with the spring visable,


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

Sorry, factory rally was back in May.


----------



## 79144will (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, regards Bill perry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

79144will said:


> Thanks for the reply, regards Bill perry


Bill, do you have a picture of the actual hinge you're after?


----------

